
'Partial Success' for Falcon 9 First Stage Re-entry - palebluedot
http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/1ne36t/partial_success_for_falcon_9_first_stage_reentry/
======
HillRat
Has anyone successfully implemented a "rocketback" RTLS maneuver on a
production booster? A partial success looks pretty good on something that's
been totally theoretical to date.

